# KDS Detailing - Bugatti Veyron Detail longest thread to date



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys and Girls ,:wave:

Welcome to the next instalment of a KDS Detail thread, this one is in the usual style and depth of a KDS detailing threads with more to come in such manner for the future. 
Firstly a warning hundreds of photos on this write up,
so before doing anything, grab some refreshments as IF you read and look at every photo on this detailed story of this Bugatti Veyron detail it's going to be a long read.

So while your computer uploads hundreds of photos this gives you time to make a cuppa and get a snack ready.

The car Bugatti Veyron does not need introduction so I won't go into the spec of the car as I am sure everyone knows all about the facts and figures.

The car in question has covered just over 10,000 miles in its life time , and has been washed / detailed only a few occasion by companies or persons around the valeting and detailing trade , this is due to the owner does not want to cause any undue damage to the bodywork by himself. 
So from being told this was expecting a lovely clean vehicle and an easy job due to the professional care it's had in the past.

The car was delivered by the owner on a Saturday afternoon last year in august, perfect timing or not as you may say , due to the Gillingham football grounds was empting out after a home match, and as we are walking distance to the football ground and the car parks are outside the estate KDS is based on, we thought it best to drive the car inside and shut the doors instantly so not to bring any more attention than needed. 
Not helped by the fact that week we also had a Ford GT, Maserati Gran Turismo, Porsche 911, supercharged Jaguar, and lastly my 2 cars.

So some money's worth and a little KDS detailing car show going on inside the workshop.










These sorts of times it's nice to know I have the very best security measure and insurances also helped by the fact we have a security fence and gate to the estate which is locked at evenings and the main police station are very close to KDS and pop in now and then to view the exotic cars.
I started the car early Sunday morning so that the estate would be empty and I would be the only trade in that day so I could lock the security gate with me inside knowing that I would be left alone with another KDS Detailing staff member to get on with the wash and prep.

End of the intro to this detail.

For the first pictures these are taken before any work was taken out by KDS, somewhere taken on the Saturday evening and some on Sunday morning before the wash preparation

The before pictures of what I was to contend with.

This is what high speed dead bugs and flies must look like




































































































General condition pictures of how dirty the car was









































































If you did not know on a Bugatti Veyron this is not where all the exhausts exit (in the middle) there are 2 more exits under the rear diffusor one either side.








































































































































Swirls showing on the air scoops 




































This is something I was not expecting thou , was / compound residue on many surfaces and along plastics and paint film edges from previous detailing.






















































































































Not what I was expecting with the fact some well-regarded names where spoken about with looking after the car in question in the past.

A dull lifeless wheel in need of a good clean.










And corroded centre cap 









End of the before photo's

Next to the wash stage

Parked up ready under the wash tent , ready for the wash stage of the detail.










Jet wash set to 50 Deg C to help soften dead flies and bugs and aid cleaning.










Firstly was to APC under the arches and brake calipers.































































Then rinsed 


















Next the wheels.

Wheels before



















Next was to clean the alloy wheels slowly one by one using DODO Juice mellow yellow wheel cleaner.














































Wheels being rinsed



















Then back onto the paint work , firstly the APC again



















While the APC was left to dwell the body had a degrease to attack those bugs and dirt,





































Car rinsed again




























So far the wash prep has been none contact , so next was to snow foam this would be the blast none contact clean process .

Snow Foam action using BiltHamber Auto foam 





























































Snow Foam dwelling













































Ready to be rinsed off














































Then finally the 2 Bucket method wash using Dodo juice super natural shampoo and wash mitts.










Car started then pressed the magic button to raise the spoiler and lower the ride height,



















This happens 









On to the wash


















































































Once rinsed for the last time then drove into the entrance of the unit to be dried.

Blow dried as much as possible first again to reduce contact on paintwork.



















Then final dry with Dodo juice supernatural drying towel





































End of the wash stage , I decided to take extra care with the wash stage as I still was not sure of the REAL condition of the paint work and going by all the white residue could be a compound or polish used in the past which has filling agents to improve finish .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Next step to the KDS detail was to inspect the vehicles condition after the care full wash stage, this was to evaluate what was going to be needed to correct the cars paintwork surface to remove all defects.

It's was clear that the car has seen some detailing action before , and not the best quality of work going either .

White residue all over the car























































The next thing noted was heavier paint clear coat damage where it looks like someone has tried to remove dead bugs and flies.


















Then we had the general swirls to contend with










You can see from the photo above edge showing white residue and swirling on black mirror surrounds , on the photo below still shows dead fly mark, this showing even after multiple wash and degrease stage it's still not fully removed from paint surface.

This is mainly due to my caution when washing to cause absolutely no more damage while with KDS detailing. 









More wash swirls














































Now the worse thing to be noted and recorded was the buffer holograms and marring from previous machine correction.


















































































So now I know where we stand with regards of paint condition it's onto next stage. 
The clay bar / decontamination stage using Dodo juice supernatural clay bar and born slippy clay lube.




































































































We found one large stone chip on the rear wheel arch edge, So it would be rude not to deal with this issue and sort it in the usual KDS detailing way.

Spoke to the owner and asked for colour or code , call back next day was its dark blue , great ! 
So outcome the colour chips to find a close match as possible. 
Stone chip 









Colour chips










And the closest colour match we could find














































First colour coat, waiting for top coat










Interior clean and protect stage next as part of the detail.

First was to hoover all surfaces









































































Next is to clean the suede 
Small mud mark from climbing in and out of the car.

Small steam cleaner was used for the job ,this works well on such materials as it does not wet/soak the fabric too much.














































Mark's all gone



















The leather work was cleaned and protected with LTT auto products for leather.

Before pictures














































During cleaning process LTT products









































































Protection stage with LTT prodcuts.





































Seats with same process





































Dirt from seats.









Last part of interior is the bright work clean and protect. 
Here are some before pictures




























Product held in photo to show the sealant we decided to use, this was because of its mild cleaning action and good protection properties so very goodas an all in one product and excellent for the job in hand.









Dodo juice super soft plush cloths in use.










After




























And now to the finished shots of interior.
































































More shots will be at the end of the interior in the complete after detail section.

End of this part

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## amiller

Oh yes!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Can already tell this will be an epic thread


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Next part of the KDS Detail is to measure paint depth, this is very important on cars such a this vehicle. 
Firstly this will show if there had been any repairs in the past, and if so to be careful of when machine correcting or even panel wiping with strong solvents such areas.

And secondly to make sure there is plenty of scope on the top clear coat for machine correction also leaving plenty of material for the future.

The paint depth gauges used by KDS Detailing are the Positector 6000 and 200.

Here they are being used together side by side on the same panel 
BMW M3 carbon black detail from a few years back (and a future KDS detailing thread).



















Same car using layer readings , the front bumper had a re-paint before visiting KDS Detailing to address heavy stone chips .









The readings are not absolutely the same as they are not measuring in the exact same spot.

On other cars I have used them in the same place using a laser pen pointer method to clearly show the position of the measuring heads position.

Shown here is how close the 2 gauges can read when placed in the same spot.


















The reason for the above pictures will become apparent for the next part.

First up was to calibrate / check the readings on the gauges, this was done using the standard shims that come with the gauges .

A better set of calibration pieces can be purchased for these gauges too, for this test I used the shims that come as standard , as this is what others who had bought the gauges would have access too. 
I have a ground flat and smooth block of steel and alloy , on which I lay down the shims to take readings shown below.

The 4 shims sitting on alloy plate , 53,129,250,491 microns , there is a tolerance on even this shims so never expect to get exact same readings just with in tolerance.










First up is the Positector 6000





































Well with in tolerance and good enough for me.

Next positector 200.





































Again with in tolerance and good enough for me.

I also have the original positector6000 , but used know as It does not record batches that can be uploaded onto pc software.

I also have a DFT which I use when want to quickly fly around a car for instant fuss free readings










So know onto the paint depth readings on the Veyron's paint work.

To show that you will not always get an exact repeatable reading with any gauge I set up the laser tri pod to give me a marker upon where to measure from.














































Using the positector 6000 only , (I really wished now looking back that I tested both gauges on the wing more to come on this).














































So as you can see a difference of 8 microns , this does not surprise me on that amount of paint readings. I do see this a lot which is why for logging results I use the latest positector 6000 advance .

I take multiple batch readings which then can be averaged out to come up a nominal reading.

Mainly use this technique when heavy wet sanding on expensive new cars.

I had a week to turn around this car ready for collection late Friday night as it was the main display for a car show display on Saturday morning at the Wilton house supercar day. 
http://www.wiltonhouse.com/supercars.html

So I started taking paint depth readings all around the car , oh by the way the owner said to me that he was told by another detailer/ person that there was not enough paint for machine correction detail in the past ----- really ???

The readings I am going to show don't match up perfectly form one gauge to another , which is not often the case all thou the positector 200 can be very tricky and timely to set up and use compared to point and squirt as such on the positector DFT and 6000. 
The first pictures showing on the carbon fibre panels with positector 200 showing multi layers 
Bonnet 2 layers




























Roof










Spoiler and rear 






















































Wheels reading lacquer top coat , with positector 6000






















































Now to the metal / alloy panels which can be measured with both gauges side by side.

Drivers door




























Working well and reading very close

Passenger door

3 and 2 layer total readings




























Again close enough for me to have no doubts.

Now when things don't always go straight forward in life.

Front drivers wing.




























You can see the readings of 2 and 3 layers the top 2 readings which will be colour coat and lacquer are the same , (but out to the single 6000 readings).

So the 2 and 3 layer settings are reading the same , but the lower third layer I am not sure want it is as its not being picked up on the single total layer 6000 machine.










This followed around the other none plastic / carbon fibre panels.

Shown below.

Passenger wing



















Drivers rear wing



















Passenger rear wing



















With time against me I spent a 10 minutes or so trying to understand why this was happening as this has not been this far out from one gauge to another , and has not been since.

But the truth is the cars top coat layer was so healthy and thick , and with readings higher than most cars total paint depth that it really was not a concern at the time, and had to get on with the machine correction.

I could of left out the pictures were the readings don't tie up together, but why I would rather show not all things are exact with detailing and common sense , better judgement and experience are used a lot throughout the processes of detailing cars.

End of the next stage.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## [email protected]

nice starter, looking forward to the rest


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Next stage is the paint correction part of the detail , which of course is where the paint turn around and real transformation comes from.

I found the paint to be a little tricky to machine correct , not being butter soft or granite hard which are both being straight forward with the correct selection of compounds.

I tried many compounds from heavy cut to fine cut trying to find the sweet spot, the defects were not very bad so I went for medium / fine cuts to start with but found way to many passes were needed to correct , so when I jumped up the scale of cut the paint damage corrected within 2-3 passes which felt all good as this would be the norm, but when the corrected area was wiped down with IPA this highlighted marring marks left from machining , very similar to some of the damage seen on the before pictures after we washed the car.

I carried on with same products adjusting my technique trying to reduce or even stop marring, this was not working.

So went back to fine cut , 3M black top and yellow top compounds but changing the pads to give slightly more cut. 
Mainly used 3M black and yellow waffle pads, and finishing down with 3M blue top and blue waffle pad.

I noticed that the paint behaved as it was sticky which is normally connected to soft paint types. 
But this was not soft paint by any means .
The speed of polishing had to be kept at slow RPM's to stop the compounds drying out and dusting early on the passes. 
After half of the car was corrected and going mad with trying to get the compounds to play ball, I experimented with Scholl S17 +, this was made for this paint type and removed the defects quicker and also not leaving any marring.

So to the correction pictures.

Masking pictures, must remember to turn auto focus on.




























Photo of marring marks of the paint film using microscope, have more in depth videos of microscope in action to come in future KDS Detailing threads.










Paint film correction






























































































































Bonnet correction














































Door correction

Lovely marring from poor machine correction in the past.



















All better now




























Some shots of machine correction in action,

General I use smaller lighter machine polishers , but these all run at a faster starting speed so I stuck with the good old faithful Makita for its slow start speed and soft start trigger.





































Machine polishing the glass in preparation for glass treatment.



















Popped up the bonnet to deal with this,



















Machine corrected





































Lastly some general after correction shots just waiting for 3M blue and blue gloss polish.


























































































































































End of correction stage.

Next is the protection stage,

The G techniq range










IPA'ed down once again,




























The protection.

Gtechniq G1 window treatment.




























Gtechniq C5 wheel coating.


















Gtechniq C4 plastic trim coating.



























Gtechniq C1 paint coating.




































End of this section.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right everyone , we are nearly at the end of this thread.

Now for the finished after pictures.

I tried to condense down the amount of finished after pictures , but could not decide which to keep and which to delete so left most of them all in.

The photos indoors.









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































End of this part

Kelly 
www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## JenJen

Oh my days, did anyone else cringe as they scrolled down? My friend had one of these but got rid of it as it drew too much attention to him, including being "stalked" at his home for pictures.

I just hope the owner once you handed it back is going to keep it looking a sexual as it is leaving yours!

Amazing work well done!!


----------



## -tom-

simply stunning and epic :argie:


----------



## Beau Technique

Very nice. Lots to take in but very concise Kelly. Been toying with getting surfex hd. I take it its a good apc/degreaser?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Now for the outdoors finished photo's , which there are less than the indoors.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































So this would normally be the end of my threads and most other detailers threads too.

Oh no not this one thou.

The owner collected his lovely shiny Bugatti Veyron from the KDS workshop in the evening on the Friday of the collection date, ready to drive it to London for an overnight stay then an early start convoy Saturday morning from secret location in London along with 100+ other super/hyper cars all travelling to the Wilton house supercar show.

Being Britain the weather was absolutely horrid with extremely heavy rain forecast for that weekend.
So the plan was for me and Tracy from KDS detailing to travel to London and meet the convoy in one of my cars TVR Tuscan, but after spending all week detailing into the early hours of the morning (me and another member of staff were working to 2-3am most nights/mornings that week) it finally got the better of me and I did not wake up in time for the early start (6am).

So plans changed slightly for the Saturday of the show, I ended up driving direct to the wilton house with the other staff in the KDS detailing VW caddy van. 
I had arranged with the show organisers to have a stand for KDS detailing with my cars present, I also invited along Rob from Gtechniq too as we had been working together for some time.

Here are some pictures of the set up before the gates opened to public. 
















A few pictures at the end of the day




























The weather was so bad on the run down to the show , that the plan was to wash the Bugatti Veyron while at the show.
The only problem was that the number of people who attended the show was great considering the weather and its was only the second time to be held open for the public, and all day it was nearly impossible to even get a good view of the Veyron due to the number of public looking and taking photos. 
Trying to then move the Veyron while all the public were still there and then to wash it properly would just not of been worth the risk.

So once the show had finished the KDS detailing team packed up and went home.

Again this should be the end of the thread but not quite yet.

I was contacted by the owner to visit him and give the Veyron a maintenance clean before putting it away for the winter months. 
So in mid October in went with another staff from KDS to do just that.

The car while at the show had someone kindly write in the dirt on the bodywork.



















And the dirt over the car since the KDS Detail.




































So got cracking with the wash , this was rinsed first and gave beading like this














































Washed with dodo juice supernatural for bodywork and wheels , the wheels did not need alloy wheel cleaner after the Gtechniq C5 coating.



























Once rinsed down and dried with dodo juice supernatural drying towels we were left with this.

Ready to park away for winter.









































































Now this really is the end of this long write up into a KDS detailing work.

Many thanks for viewing and reading such a long thread it is much appreciated that so many spend their time doing so.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Jesse74

Wow Kelly, wow... Looks fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick

OMNOMNOM!
rather the TVR though


----------



## alexandjen

Superb correction work and a monster thread Kelly

Can vouch for Surfex HD, great degreaser with a multitude of uses :thumb:


----------



## -damon-

you never fail to impress,top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Davie G

Brilliant work and a great write up on an amazing car.


----------



## Dan Clark

Amazing!!

Every time i read your posts i become more and more in ore of your work. 

Out of interest what pad and compound did you use on the glass? My wife car has some slight hazing on her windscreen that i'd like to attack so any tips/tricks would be most welcome. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Nivaue

Great detail and write up ! Thank's for sharing this with us !


----------



## DW58

Simply superb - my favourite supercar with my favourite product range, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## DetailMe

Wow Kelly great work on a fantastic priceless car! Excelled yourself again! 
How long do you think you spent on the Veyron measuring paint thickness? 

Best regards mate
Chris


----------



## dazzyb

amazing write up, best one i have ever read infact
really admire the attention to detail and have to say that ur caution to not damaging the paint in the wash stage shows dedication to ur work

thanks for the long write up, end pics was worth the read :thumb:


----------



## owen86

very impressive!

love reading and looking through your write ups!!


----------



## amiller

Best yet. :thumb:



KDS said:


> You can see the readings of 2 and 3 layers the top 2 readings which will be colour coat and lacquer are the same , (but out to the single 6000 readings).
> 
> So the 2 and 3 layer settings are reading the same , but the lower third layer I am not sure want it is as its not being picked up on the single total layer 6000 machine.


Could this be the anti-corrosion coat Kelly? They use an electrostatic paint coat on some of the newer supercars. The car is fully submerged in the paint and charged with 400amps where the body is the negative charge.


----------



## Buck

Fantastic write up Kelly - a good insight into a major detail - thank you


----------



## 123quackers

Fantastic write 2 mugs of coffee later, great photo shots...:thumb:

always pick up some new little ideas and hints on how to try or improve on processes of perfecting the finish on a car...... Thanks Kelly :thumb:

Whats your view on the G-technig products over traditional waxes


----------



## tonyy

Simply fantastic..


----------



## Jamie-O

Looks mint! i like the how wet the paint looks after the maintenance wash..

Just a quick one, LSP, ISP? short for?


----------



## DW58

Jamie-O said:


> Looks mint! i like the how wet the paint looks after the maintenance wash..
> 
> Just a quick one, LSP, ISP? short for?


DW abbreviations guide.


----------



## meraredgti

NOW the owner has a name to speak of, beautiful


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work on such a great car :thumb:


----------



## nickmak

Wow simply stunning, both the car and the finish!


----------



## fozzy

Perfection as always! outstanding guys :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Awesome as per usual! :thumb: Forgot you did C1 application, am interested in getting it applied to my bike sometime, but I guess it would only be worth it after correction work was done....


----------



## liam99

Great work, You take detailing to another level.


----------



## h13ulk

epic thread buddy


----------



## The_Bouncer

Awesome stuff - Superb detail and correction :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

Thanks for sharing the experience with us. Enjoyed the pics and as always excellent work!


----------



## Ronnie

words cannot describe. Kelly you are definitly one of the few people who I really look up to on here and hope to be even a fraction as good as some day!! love it.. Its jobs like these that ground me and make me realise I still have sooo much to learn!


----------



## Whitey172

Enjoyed reading through that, possibly the ultimate car..


----------



## Leodhasach

Absolutely fantastic! Apart from the 'wow factor' of the car, there's a lot than can be learned from this detail. Thank you for taking the time to post it :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## Martin_HDI

Amazing detail on an amazing car.

Any idea on the road tax for one them? 

Great job!


----------



## paulmc08

There's detailing and then there is KDS detailing

simply stunning Kelly

thank's for sharing


----------



## Reaper90

epic detail! what a car!


----------



## Andy.

The attention to detail must truly be seen to be believed. A master craftsman with talent to burn.


----------



## TCD

Epic thread. Cracking Veyron and job dude!!


----------



## MilesBetter

I just scrolled threw every single picture :doublesho

Superb work and an eductation in itself, thankyou :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

Ronnie said:


> words cannot describe. Kelly you are definitly one of the few people who I really look up to on here and hope to be even a fraction as good as some day!! love it.. Its jobs like these that ground me and make me realise I still have sooo much to learn!


+1 :bowdown


----------



## Ton91

Awesome:thumb: Really great detailing:buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss

Epic work Kelly , great photography and write up mate :thumb:
That Veyron looks so deep and wet you can just about dip yourself into that paint:doublesho

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## ads2k

Truly epic Kelly :thumb:

thanks for showing such attention to detail on this thread. explaining why you use the paint guages you do and lastly for taking the time and I mean 'TIME' to compile and put together this thread.

Keep up the epic work and I look forward to the next KDS install .


----------



## gally

Epic levels of "detail" Kelly. Keep up the good work.

Can't wait to see some more write ups.


----------



## TechNick

wow!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

what a professional and amazing work. it was great to see how careful you work with this car. 

congrat


----------



## PaulN

Wow....... talk about losing track of time lol :argie:

Great work and write up, too many fav shots to choose one! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## MattOz

[Churchill Dog] Awww Yes [/Churchill Dog] 

Fantastic write up and stunning results Kelly.

Matt


----------



## Ralphvxr

2 words

Toy 

and 

Awsome


----------



## scooby73

Epic detail! Epic post!!!:thumb: :thumb: 

The car looks stunning in the after shots!:argie: :argie:

Thanks for taking the time to post Kelly.


----------



## Miglior

Great work kelly


----------



## Dodo Factory

Now that's what I love about a KDS write up... you have time to put the kettle on before you read the thread, or time to go to Sri Lanka, pick the tea leaves, fly home and then make yourself comfortable with your fresh cup of tea before you drool over the broadband killing pics... no quick 'afters' here, like I tend to be guilty of. And every aspect of the detail laid bare for assessment and reader interest. I'm not sure I could tire looking at supercars in extreme close up. Awesome work Mr H


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dom you never fail to impress me with your comedy words and phrases qualtiy .

I wish i had that gift mate :thumb:

Guys big thank you for all the kind words 

I spent silly amount of hours processing all the photos then creating this write up, i think it took longer than the detail did :doublesho

Any questions i promise to get back to you on too:thumb:

Did i forgot to say on the thread that a Full HD video of whole process including wash 2 months later is be on the cards , i have over 100 seperate videos to run through and edit together.

Some of the processes and finished article work better on HD videos than photos you get to see the REAL finish with HD footage and nothing to hide .

I think videos can help show (i mean during videos not before swirls and after correction videos) whats really going on and how natural and easy it looks with skilled personel in action.

Got a Ferrari daytona / black lamborghini ************ / another "platinum" lambo murcielago with mechanical modifications / wet sand thread of many new M3 BMW's all of which will be along the usual in depth KDS threads.

Oh and nearly forgot my 2 cars too :thumb:

And then also loads of standard details to post:buffer:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## nimburs

Amazing writeup and in depth post. I bet the camera needed charging afew times.

Hmmm think I recognise this car from another detail many moons ago


----------



## big ben

thanks for taking the time!

cracking work and car, but i think the interior and wheels are awful, is it just me?


----------



## the_names_james

Wow, great work and a fantastic write up.


----------



## TIODGE

what a awesome write up !!.. 
love the KDS write ups top work !


----------



## RandomlySet

top work mate....

what is the name of this microscope:









And also how much do they cost and where can you get them from?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Stunning work and colour Kelly - the low OP levels really show in the end result!

I've had similar results with the 200 gauge and it's layers however as you say,plenty of top coat to play with so it's not a huge concern although a bit annoying when you don't know why it's giving those readings! :lol:

Funny to hear of the apparantly thin paint from the previous detailer - just pure laziness and an excuse for not fully correcting it IMO.


----------



## Brisa

That was well worth staying out of bed to read, its nice to see what can be done when a car is left with the appropiate person! Also shocking (or not) to see what state a previous 'detailer' has left he car in before.


----------



## xLisax

Absolutly phenomanal work kelly...love the pictures and the write ups and what a stunning car to work on


----------



## Mercury Detailing

A nice result on a car we would all like to add to our portfolio's. Sadly they are few and far between especially where I live.

What spoils this and other threads for me is the references to previous detailers work with every tiny detail of polish residue and condition placed at the feet of previous craftsmen without thought to who or what might have come into contact with the car since.

If we are going to highlight the deficiencies of other peoples work in a direct manner to reflect against our own work then we should go the whole hog and name and shame or say nothing in the first place and just rely on the standard of our own work

Not a personal dig at this thread but a dig across the forum in general.


----------



## DSK

Exceptional work :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

As always,really in depth report and first class info. Great write up with the gauges and some very interesting points.


----------



## johnwoo

Took me 1 hour and 30 minutes  Best detail i've ever seen. Great job with lots of pics. Gave me some inspiration as well!!


----------



## cleancar

epic !

can i ask what you dressed the tyres with ?l ook very shiny


----------



## ARman

Amazing job and car!!! :thumb: Enjoyed the pics! Probably the best thread what i read and saw!


----------



## tehglu

brilliant job!

enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## spursfan

Awesome work Kelly:thumb:
Does this beauty sound as good as it looks?

Kev


----------



## DW58

spursfan said:


> Does this beauty sound as good as it looks?


I bet it does


----------



## stefstef

U N B E L I E V A B L E!
Best detailing ever !!


----------



## 3976

I could spend hours reading your threads fella! Well done!

Great to see the GTechniq range of products being used, looking forward to hearing back about the outstanding longevity these products provide!


----------



## integrale

Once again your work is amazing, truely an epic car.


----------



## tony_hetherington

Simply brilliant.

I know no one else with such an astonishingly perfect eye for cars.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Beau Technique said:


> Very nice. Lots to take in but very concise Kelly. Been toying with getting surfex hd. I take it its a good apc/degreaser?


Yes its a very good degreaser in deed :thumb:



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Wow Kelly, wow... Looks fantastic mate :thumb:


Thanks



nothernfez said:


> OMNOMNOM!
> rather the TVR though


Really !!!!



alexandjen said:


> Superb correction work and a monster thread Kelly
> 
> Can vouch for Surfex HD, great degreaser with a multitude of uses :thumb:


Thanks



-damon- said:


> you never fail to impress,top work as usual :thumb:


Thanks



Davie G said:


> Brilliant work and a great write up on an amazing car.


Thanks



Dan Clark said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> Every time i read your posts i become more and more in ore of your work.
> 
> Out of interest what pad and compound did you use on the glass? My wife car has some slight hazing on her windscreen that i'd like to attack so any tips/tricks would be most welcome.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Loads more to come and try to make it different as possible which is tricky when its all just detailing thou .

Windscreen i would machine polish with medium cut pad and fine/medium cut compound , sometimes you will be able to get away with extra fine cut on light waffle cut pad , all depends on how bad the water etch marks are , dont bother trying to dimish the compound it does not work like that on glass .

Gtechniq P1 would be a good choice if doing by hand :thumb:



Nivaue said:


> Great detail and write up ! Thank's for sharing this with us !


Thanks



DW58 said:


> Simply superb - my favourite supercar with my favourite product range, it doesn't get any better.


I thought when posting that you may likey :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## deanie-b

Looks incredible Kelly.

I can understand the comments about GFC fans


----------



## BavarianBiturbo

Even tho this was an AMAZING thread and the Results were FANTASTIC as always from KDS! I still think the owner should have had this bad boy wet sanded, then it would have been ULTIMATE SEXXXXXXXXXX!


----------



## momentum001

Just amazing work!!!


----------



## Kev F

Well another great thread Kelly well done. 

I hope the owner keeps better care of it from now on...


Can't top a KDS detail.......................you are a true Miracle Detailer..:devil::lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

DetailMe said:


> Wow Kelly great work on a fantastic priceless car! Excelled yourself again!
> How long do you think you spent on the Veyron measuring paint thickness?
> 
> Best regards mate
> Chris


Around an hour in total all around the car , normally would be less time than this on the standard cars , its only when recording in batches and depends how many readings in each batch that can take up alot of time .

Only do batch's and print outs if the onwer needs them for warranty or when wet sanding , which is at an extra cost .



dazzyb said:


> amazing write up, best one i have ever read infact
> really admire the attention to detail and have to say that ur caution to not damaging the paint in the wash stage shows dedication to ur work
> 
> thanks for the long write up, end pics was worth the read :thumb:


Thanks



owen86 said:


> very impressive!
> 
> love reading and looking through your write ups!!


Thanks



amiller said:


> Best yet. :thumb:
> 
> Could this be the anti-corrosion coat Kelly? They use an electrostatic paint coat on some of the newer supercars. The car is fully submerged in the paint and charged with 400amps where the body is the negative charge.


really dont know for absolute , my guess its not as it would be picked up on single layer 6000 machine too



cheekeemonkey said:


> Fantastic write up Kelly - a good insight into a major detail - thank you


More to come



123quackers said:


> Fantastic write 2 mugs of coffee later, great photo shots...:thumb:
> 
> always pick up some new little ideas and hints on how to try or improve on processes of perfecting the finish on a car...... Thanks Kelly :thumb:
> 
> Whats your view on the G-technig products over traditional waxes


I think there is a place for all types of LSP products , is use what i think is best for the customer and the car , this will normally after speaking to customer to see who washes the car , do they want to wax every 3 months , what colour the car is and how hard the paint is etc , just lots of differing factors to take into account really



tonyy said:


> Simply fantastic..


Thanks



Jamie-O said:


> Looks mint! i like the how wet the paint looks after the maintenance wash..
> 
> Just a quick one, LSP, ISP? short for?


Last step protection (wax or sealent)



meraredgti said:


> NOW the owner has a name to speak of, beautiful


Thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## natjag

Great work and comprehensive write up. 

I may have missed it, can you tell me what you used to remove the previous polish or compound on the car?

Thanks


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

A superbly well presented and comprehensive write up there kelly, i did see your stand at wilton last year, your laguna blue M3 with anthracite csl alloys stands out a mile mate. :thumb:

I am 99 % certain i know whom the owner is, its nice to know he uses the car for its intended purpose rather than leaving it in a temperature controlled garage locked away all the time , fair play to him for that . I am also aware of at least one of the previous detailers having just checked their website, the colour appears to be midnight blue.


----------



## Barnz

wow totally gobsmacked amazing work


----------



## Guest

amazing work on this amazing car


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work on such a great car :thumb:


Thanks



nickmak said:


> Wow simply stunning, both the car and the finish!


Thanks



fozzy said:


> Perfection as always! outstanding guys :thumb: :thumb:


thanks



Ducky said:


> Awesome as per usual! :thumb: Forgot you did C1 application, am interested in getting it applied to my bike sometime, but I guess it would only be worth it after correction work was done....


Yes we do apply and use all the Gtechniq products , actually we sell them too and as your close by 

Been working close along side Gtechniq for a while now, all will out in the future :thumb:



liam99 said:


> Great work, You take detailing to another level.


I try too keep that in mine when working on any vehicle for any of our services , we never stop learning only the rate and amount slows down :thumb:



The_Bouncer said:


> Awesome stuff - Superb detail and correction :thumb:


Thanks



Ronnie said:


> words cannot describe. Kelly you are definitly one of the few people who I really look up to on here and hope to be even a fraction as good as some day!! love it.. Its jobs like these that ground me and make me realise I still have sooo much to learn!


Ronnie big thank you :thumb: you are really one of those feet on the ground true gent in this trade. 
as said above we are all still learning with no absolute right or wrong in our trade.

kelly



Whitey172 said:


> Enjoyed reading through that, possibly the ultimate car..


thanks

kelly www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Leodhasach said:


> Absolutely fantastic! Apart from the 'wow factor' of the car, there's a lot than can be learned from this detail. Thank you for taking the time to post it :thumb:
> 
> Andrew





Martin_HDI said:


> Amazing detail on an amazing car.
> 
> Any idea on the road tax for one them?
> 
> Great job!


Thanks , do you what i get involved with detailing , and always so busy that i forget to look at things like that , so i cant answer that :wall:



paulmc08 said:


> There's detailing and then there is KDS detailing
> 
> simply stunning Kelly
> 
> thank's for sharing


Thanks paul



Reaper90 said:


> epic detail! what a car!





Andy. said:


> The attention to detail must truly be seen to be believed. A master craftsman with talent to burn.





TCD said:


> Epic thread. Cracking Veyron and job dude!!





MilesBetter said:


> I just scrolled threw every single picture :doublesho
> 
> Superb work and an eductation in itself, thankyou :thumb:





MilesBetter said:


> +1 :bowdown





Ton91 said:


> Awesome:thumb: Really great detailing:buffer:





Eurogloss said:


> Epic work Kelly , great photography and write up mate :thumb:
> That Veyron looks so deep and wet you can just about dip yourself into that paint:doublesho
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


Guys really big thank you for all the kind words

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ITHAQVA

Youve done a really beutiful job mate. :thumb:

Am i the only person in the world that thinks the Veyron is a horrible/vulgar looking car? :doublesho


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ads2k said:


> Truly epic Kelly :thumb:
> 
> thanks for showing such attention to detail on this thread. explaining why you use the paint guages you do and lastly for taking the time and I mean 'TIME' to compile and put together this thread.
> 
> Keep up the epic work and I look forward to the next KDS install .


Thanks Mate , not sure which car to go with for the next installment 

maybe i may post a poll thread and see what everyones next KDS detailing thread will be :thumb:



gally said:


> Epic levels of "detail" Kelly. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Can't wait to see some more write ups.





TechNick said:


> wow!





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> what a professional and amazing work. it was great to see how careful you work with this car.
> 
> congrat





PaulN said:


> Wow....... talk about losing track of time lol :argie:
> 
> Great work and write up, too many fav shots to choose one! :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PaulN





MattOz said:


> [Churchill Dog] Awww Yes [/Churchill Dog]
> 
> Fantastic write up and stunning results Kelly.
> 
> Matt





Ralphvxr said:


> 2 words
> 
> Toy
> 
> and
> 
> Awsome





scooby73 said:


> Epic detail! Epic post!!!:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> The car looks stunning in the after shots!:argie: :argie:
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post Kelly.





Miglior said:


> Great work kelly


Thanks guys took alot of time to sort through all the photos , and in a way not looking forward to editting all the HD videos , but its got to be at some time i guess , or it would be such a waste really

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: kelly how do you find time to actually do the detailing with write ups like these and video editing lol


----------



## jamesgti

WOW amazing work there, well done guys


----------



## Glennroy

Amazing work some lovely motors you had in there. Top stuff


----------



## Guest

just amazing work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

nimburs said:


> Amazing writeup and in depth post. I bet the camera needed charging afew times.
> 
> Hmmm think I recognise this car from another detail many moons ago


Thanks , camera battery last weeks actually and really thought about it after you posted , i wish my phone battery would last as long .



big ben said:


> thanks for taking the time!
> 
> cracking work and car, but i think the interior and wheels are awful, is it just me?


I am with you on the wheels , but the interior i like .



the_names_james said:


> Wow, great work and a fantastic write up.


Thanks



TIODGE said:


> what a awesome write up !!..
> love the KDS write ups top work !


Thanks



-Mat- said:


> top work mate....
> 
> what is the name of this microscope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also how much do they cost and where can you get them from?


Hi Mat ,

here is the info you need

http://www.bodelin.com/

mine was the proscope HR csi advanced LAB kit , came from USA , in total with import duty was nearly £1000 i think , it was a while back that i got it so cant remember exact price without going through the accounts .

Kelly



Clark @ PB said:


> Stunning work and colour Kelly - the low OP levels really show in the end result!
> 
> I've had similar results with the 200 gauge and it's layers however as you say,plenty of top coat to play with so it's not a huge concern although a bit annoying when you don't know why it's giving those readings! :lol:
> 
> Funny to hear of the apparantly thin paint from the previous detailer - just pure laziness and an excuse for not fully correcting it IMO.


Thanks



Brisa said:


> That was well worth staying out of bed to read, its nice to see what can be done when a car is left with the appropiate person! Also shocking (or not) to see what state a previous 'detailer' has left he car in before.


Thanks



xLisax said:


> Absolutly phenomanal work kelly...love the pictures and the write ups and what a stunning car to work on


Shame it did not come into us while you was not here thou 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ionutz_cjv5

awesome work, very nice work place (a little to crowded for my taste) 
i like that you made time to answer to everyone


----------



## matt_83

Simply stunning attention to detail!! :thumb:


----------



## BrianD1991

looks epic now great work again from kds !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

:thumb:


Mercury Detailing said:


> A nice result on a car we would all like to add to our portfolio's. Sadly they are few and far between especially where I live.
> 
> What spoils this and other threads for me is the references to previous detailers work with every tiny detail of polish residue and condition placed at the feet of previous craftsmen without thought to who or what might have come into contact with the car since.
> 
> If we are going to highlight the deficiencies of other peoples work in a direct manner to reflect against our own work then we should go the whole hog and name and shame or say nothing in the first place and just rely on the standard of our own work
> 
> Not a personal dig at this thread but a dig across the forum in general.


I see where you are coming from , BUT a few different bodies , not one have been in contact with this car in the past (around valeting and detailing trade) the owner said he has never touch the paint himself to not inflict any damage etc .

Now the write up including the part about the past is not to name and shame such company's more so to show to members and guests reading this write up that EVEN when dealing with cars of this level you cant always make predictions of what the job is going to be before close inspection of the car once its in the hands of the person about to detail it .

I have had a few cars that have been detailed by other well known detailers and i bet some are now detailing cars i have done in the past , this could just be down too long a waiting list, distance of travelling and many more etc , and nothing to do with quality of work .

From the past description of the owner i had already set aside an amount of time and planned what was the best package . 
Then that all changed once i set to work on the car .

This happens alot in our trade , with owner description far from close to the real condition of the car involved.

It was to give everyone on here an idea of what go's on within the trade , and really you can never be sure until you have had proper inspection .

The buffer trails could have even been there from the factory and we will never really know ,but the owner was not told or shown these by others and IMHO i dont really care just as long as the car was right after it left KDS.

I write in a truthful manner not hidding any point of the process as i think its the only way in my eyes and will keep on doing so .

had a conversion a while back with another detailer on here that i had the same car they had detailed before in with me as the owner was not happy , BUT this car too had visited a few detailers and dealerships so again will never know who was to blame , i did say to the detailer that i would never say anything about the person and car as i DONT know the full story and never will , to this day i still have not said a word .

I still think it was valid point to post ALL of my findings , if i was to start altering the threads then why write and post in the first place .

Many a wax company have spoke and worked with me in the past , some got on well some have not just because i am truthful and no bull with the industry .

If you were to meet me then you would find i am down to earth type of guy , guys like heavenly detail have worked this out and in contact day to day and i guess marc comes in once a week , you could say we are competing with each other and work very close in distance to each other , but in fact its the reverse as we have repsect for each others work and style of detailing .

HTH Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Koko

Amazing work on an amazing car 
It was a pleasure to read, it could come right out of a magazine :thumb:


----------



## Jordan_XSi

Great work and really enjoyable read! Need an apprentice by any chance? :lol:


----------



## james_death

Stunning and what a garage collection...:thumb:


----------



## keyo

Pure class


----------



## Raymond

Amazing!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

DSK said:


> Exceptional work :thumb:


Thanks



B&B Autostyle said:


> As always,really in depth report and first class info. Great write up with the gauges and some very interesting points.


Thanks



johnwoo said:


> Took me 1 hour and 30 minutes  Best detail i've ever seen. Great job with lots of pics. Gave me some inspiration as well!!


Thanks



cleancar said:


> epic !
> 
> can i ask what you dressed the tyres with ?l ook very shiny


Megs endurance tyre gel



ARman said:


> Amazing job and car!!! :thumb: Enjoyed the pics! Probably the best thread what i read and saw!


why thank you



tehglu said:


> brilliant job!
> 
> enjoyed reading this thread


Thanks



spursfan said:


> Awesome work Kelly:thumb:
> Does this beauty sound as good as it looks?
> 
> Kev





DW58 said:


> I bet it does


In fact no , was lucky enough to start and move the car around in and out of workshop , the car starts up to a light whine and slight grumble noise and thats its , even so easy to drive really , none of the drama you get with a lambo etc , when you touch the throttle to move no sudden jumping forward or backwards it is just like driving a golf as clarkson said once , i guess i fast golf thou :driver:



JD said:


> I could spend hours reading your threads fella! Well done!
> 
> Great to see the GTechniq range of products being used, looking forward to hearing back about the outstanding longevity these products provide!


Been using G techniq range for a while know and have to report good things with protection range :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## steveineson

What a beautiful car, it must be an honour to any fly to be killed by this:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

integrale said:


> Once again your work is amazing, truely an epic car.


Thanks



tony_hetherington said:


> Simply brilliant.
> 
> I know no one else with such an astonishingly perfect eye for cars.


Tony you should know 



deanie-b said:


> Looks incredible Kelly.
> 
> I can understand the comments about GFC fans


Yep lol



BavarianBiturbo said:


> Even tho this was an AMAZING thread and the Results were FANTASTIC as always from KDS! I still think the owner should have had this bad boy wet sanded, then it would have been ULTIMATE SEXXXXXXXXXX!


Now thats actually not as silly as it sounds , as the car is part carbon part alloy , the metal panels are extremely flat finish in the same way as you would achieve from wet sanding , so guess the factory do so .

But heres a thing , the carbon parts you could just see the weave still , so the best engineered car in the world has some panels with a better finish than others , the factory could hand work the paint so its all the same .

Not sure if done so that you can see the panels are carbon , if it was my car i would want ALL of the panels to be glass flat paint work .

There were a couple of deeper scratches that i wanted to wet sand to remove fully (on the carbon panels) but if i did do this it would flatten out the paint finish and look odd .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

momentum001 said:


> Just amazing work!!!





Kev F said:


> Well another great thread Kelly well done.
> 
> I hope the owner keeps better care of it from now on...
> 
> Can't top a KDS detail.......................you are a true Miracle Detailer..:devil::lol:


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

natjag said:


> Great work and comprehensive write up.
> 
> I may have missed it, can you tell me what you used to remove the previous polish or compound on the car?
> 
> Thanks


Jet wash set to 50 deg c , strong shampoo , all purpose cleaner , degreaser once inside and dry , combo of ONR , IPA , quick detail sprays etc .

Just takes time really , use ****tail sticks BBQ sticks too .



BIG BAVARIAN said:


> A superbly well presented and comprehensive write up there kelly, i did see your stand at wilton last year, your laguna blue M3 with anthracite csl alloys stands out a mile mate. :thumb:
> 
> I am 99 % certain i know whom the owner is, its nice to know he uses the car for its intended purpose rather than leaving it in a temperature controlled garage locked away all the time , fair play to him for that . I am also aware of at least one of the previous detailers having just checked their website, the colour appears to be midnight blue.


Thats what the onwer said Midnight blue , but we need a colour code really .

We are at the wilton this year too , my cars will be there plus 2 maybe 3 very special cars on the KDS stand too , "cars" 2 of them being more special than the Veyron if thats possible , i will keep everyone guessing 

http://www.wiltonhouse.com/

keep your eye here on this site for events like wilton

http://www.jaykaybi.com/

and pistonheads are involved with this years show too so going to be big

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=23707

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## LeeR

Long time DW Browser but I don't post much!

This is lovely work! All of your work seems to be pushing the boundaries of car detailing!


----------



## glo

Simply stunning. I went through two cuppas! 

Should have viewed this on my main computer. My laptop actually wept at one point. Ha.

Excellent work


----------



## DieselMDX

Beautiful color


----------



## samuir1974

Awesome car and awesome effort and attention to detail there!
Superb write-up and pictures of every single step.

Thanks mate - enjoyed reading... :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

totally awesome... THE BEST POST EVER ON DETAILING WORLD ...!!!!!

Thanks for sharing it with us all...


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work.


----------



## awallacee30

Simply fantastic work on an awesome car !

Really enjoyed reading the write up and all the photos .


----------



## Mini 360

JenJen said:


> Oh my days, did anyone else cringe as they scrolled down? My friend had one of these but got rid of it as it drew too much attention to him, including being "stalked" at his home for pictures.
> 
> I just hope the owner once you handed it back is going to keep it looking a sexual as it is leaving yours!
> 
> Amazing work well done!!


Still got his Enzo? :lol: Must be nice to have friends with funcy cars like that!


----------



## abdulumar

words are not enough


----------



## GJM

That's proper bug splat for you!

Great job, liking the KDS plates, where's best to buy plates like that?


----------



## proper-job

Truly remarkable piece of work mate. May i ask how much this detail cost ?

Thanks Ash


----------



## MickPontoon

great stuff all round mate


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Barnz said:


> wow totally gobsmacked amazing work


Thanks



junkfood said:


> amazing work on this amazing car


Thanks



ITHAQVA said:


> Youve done a really beutiful job mate. :thumb:
> 
> Am i the only person in the world that thinks the Veyron is a horrible/vulgar looking car? :doublesho


Thanks , do you know what i am sort of with you on that comment, maybe not such strong words as you used but , when it was with us i did not actually get blown away with its looks etc , 
I guess that the whole point thou its not shouting out loud look at me and how fast i can go , in the same way that a lambo or zonda does .

Just does not have such a wow factor , for its looks but there for a reason .



CraigQQ said:


> :lol: kelly how do you find time to actually do the detailing with write ups like these and video editing lol


Well Mate ,

i do work at least 12-14 hour days (at work) then when i get home carry on updating photos and videos and some editing too , so does become a long none stop job (on which i have not been able to keep up with the amount of work) and some days really could do with a break from all things detailing .
Main reason i have to spread myself thinly sometimes and cant always up threads and posts on here too :wall:



jamesgti said:


> WOW amazing work there, well done guys





Glennroy said:


> Amazing work some lovely motors you had in there. Top stuff





junkfood said:


> just amazing work


thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right to bring me upto date with replies :thumb:



ionutz_cjv5 said:


> awesome work, very nice work place (a little to crowded for my taste)
> i like that you made time to answer to everyone


i know what you mean i like alot of room to work in , i could post picutres when we are at max 11 cars in at once as last week :doublesho



matt_83 said:


> Simply stunning attention to detail!! :thumb:





BrianD1991 said:


> looks epic now great work again from kds !





Koko said:


> Amazing work on an amazing car
> It was a pleasure to read, it could come right out of a magazine :thumb:


thanks guys



Jordan_XSi said:


> Great work and really enjoyable read! Need an apprentice by any chance? :lol:


truth sometime i do need someone , but more up to speed detailer or mechanic to cope with demand , but then in the quieter winter months could do with laying off a few people .



james_death said:


> Stunning and what a garage collection...:thumb:





keyo said:


> Pure class





Raymond said:


> Amazing!





steveineson said:


> What a beautiful car, it must be an honour to any fly to be killed by this:thumb:





LeeR said:


> Long time DW Browser but I don't post much!
> 
> This is lovely work! All of your work seems to be pushing the boundaries of car detailing!





glo said:


> Simply stunning. I went through two cuppas!
> 
> Should have viewed this on my main computer. My laptop actually wept at one point. Ha.
> 
> Excellent work





DieselMDX said:


> Beautiful color





samuir1974 said:


> Awesome car and awesome effort and attention to detail there!
> Superb write-up and pictures of every single step.
> 
> Thanks mate - enjoyed reading... :thumb:





David Proctor said:


> totally awesome... THE BEST POST EVER ON DETAILING WORLD ...!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us all...





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work.





awallacee30 said:


> Simply fantastic work on an awesome car !
> 
> Really enjoyed reading the write up and all the photos .





abdulumar said:


> words are not enough


Thanks guys



GJM said:


> That's proper bug splat for you!
> 
> Great job, liking the KDS plates, where's best to buy plates like that?


Plates are from websites , just do a google search for show plates and bobs your uncle :thumb:

then change from standard plate style to black and silver writing



proper-job said:


> Truly remarkable piece of work mate. May i ask how much this detail cost ?
> 
> Thanks Ash


same as any other car , jsut depends on which package the customer has selected , in this case gold package from my site

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price_menu.phtml

a car is a car , and paint is paint really , no premium prices for glamour with KDS



MickPontoon said:


> great stuff all round mate


Thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## G4JSG

I just want to say that your work is fantastic......but I have one question.....how much do you charge for that kind of work, it must tkae you a week or more to do??


----------



## GJM

Kelly, where did you get your plates made at, think I asked before but you probably missed it in amongst all the amazing comments on the car


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

G4JSG said:


> I just want to say that your work is fantastic......but I have one question.....how much do you charge for that kind of work, it must tkae you a week or more to do??


Time scales can be from 2 days to 2 months , with most cars taking around 3-5 days .

as posted on here before if you were to look on my website price menus

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price_menu.phtml

I / we are very transparent on prices and time scales , in fact label every thing for customer to read , this way they know exactly what they are getting .

This is a topic i could write on for hours and spents years thinking of the best way for KDS and the customer .

been there with charge per day or charge per car , ended up with my own way that works best for the customer

A few well known detailers that are my good friends have commented that we are too cheap and some of our say £500 ish details (silver correction 2 stage details) that take 3-4 days are wrong as the "others" charge £350 -£400 per day and thats it .

what i have found is we are always rammed for 90% of the year in fact 40% of the year over booked and could fill more if we could fit them in , this week we have 7 full on correction details (still working on them now and tomorrow late) plus a couple of services with another 5 full on correction details (silver or gold details) plus the odd valet and protection package next week .

most of the cars are left with us for around a week saturday to saturday , it is possible to have a full house of 11 cars in per week for some kind of service , 
The hardest part due to we also have many of the cars wheels refurbed while with us again this week 3 cars for 4 wheel refurb , next week 3 cars for 4 wheel refurb , then add dent removal , leather re-colouring , servicing , painting and those just jobs the customer asks for 
this is a nightmare for planing, and completling every car on time to the customers expectations .

Also i find as we have the perfect conditions and equipment to do what we do best , we always seem to end up correcting move than we should (the amount of times we have finished a car wiped it down with a solvent before LSP that was in for a single stage detail we call bronze package most on here would call enhancement only to see we have gave them more of a full correction) and get carried away , i guess this is one down fall of having no one pushing you to finish i a day , as we dont have the customer watching or on their property , then day light and weather does not effect us either .

we have the same conditions and lighting everyday so can give a constant result .

I guess some of the above is why we are very busy , but the profit margins are very small

my new website that is all paid for and done ((just waiting for me to upload old and many new cars)not live yet) will show and explain on each car exactly what package and options were chosen and time taken , even down to the products used for correction and the waxes and sealents applied

So when you view say the veyron on my site it will explain the whole product process and time taken and link to the package price menu and size of car , this will help guide the customer through the options with out as much help from KDS , it will even have on line booking and deposit facilities with pre booking of collection and delivery if needed , just as you would book a holiday on line .

The more we can free up our time with booking and enquires the better it will be .:thumb:

HTH :thumb:



GJM said:


> Kelly, where did you get your plates made at, think I asked before but you probably missed it in amongst all the amazing comments on the car


some where like this will do them

http://www.myshowplates.com/number-plate-designer.asp

just type in show plates in google and will give you loads of on line shops as my last reply :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## GJM

Cheers Kelly, I must have missed it before


----------



## shuggett

amazing work as always Kelly!!!!!


----------



## murat

iyi iş çıkarmışsın panpa


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

GJM said:


> Cheers Kelly, I must have missed it before


Not a problem :thumb:



shuggett said:


> amazing work as always Kelly!!!!!


Thanks :thumb:



murat said:


> iyi iş çıkarmışsın panpa


Thanks 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## leemckenna

stunning work as always


----------



## adamvr619

love your work, among the very best if not the best IMHO


----------



## jlw41

that is simply stunning


----------



## Ravinder

Incredible work.


----------



## Albert81

Amazing work. Well done!!


----------



## muzzer

WOW Kelly, just WOW!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Great results as always


----------



## stassmirnof

amazing work and car


----------



## Kyle 86

Amazing work as always
Brilliant read


----------



## NipponShine

Better than new! For a car like this is defo worth a look at, even there might not be a chance to detail a car like this for life at least is something to admire!


----------



## MrVix

WOW!!!! Stunning!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Richrush

I don't think photos do justice to good work like yours, but having said that, that looks truly amazing.


----------



## Kirkyworld

Simply stunning work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys

Many thanks for the recent thread kind comments :thumb:

Since this detail from a few years back this veyron had a printed wrap applied to it to promote a supercar show.

Well the car has come back to KDS to remove the wrap, re-detail some more wrap enhancements in readiness for this years show season :thumb:

Here is some photos from the wrap removal and of course will start a new thread of the process and updates to the car soons 

http://www.gtspirit.com/2014/01/23/iconic-wilton-house-bugarti-finally-gets-un-wrapped/

we also have a few other exciting things going on that will be published early spring 2014 watch this space.

Regards kelly


----------



## taz007

great write up as usual guys and top notch work. My buddys best friend is tramar dillard otherwise known as flo rida who owns a veyron - it was wrapped in pink not so long ago hahahahah it was for breast cancer i think. 

Not a great looking car for me personally.


----------



## Fromagerman

taz007 said:


> Not a great looking car for me personally.


I think looks was the least concern when the car was being engineered.
Its a huge engineering success that will be talked about 100 years from now.


----------



## Neno330

OMG waht a car & great job


----------



## GarveyVW

Work of the highest standard


----------



## suspal




----------



## taz007

Fromagerman said:


> I think looks was the least concern when the car was being engineered.
> Its a huge engineering success that will be talked about 100 years from now.


yes i agree there it cant be denied as to what it achieved, its a shame they make a loss from it.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Sooooo Jealous. Cracking job


----------



## Pymzola

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Many thanks for the recent thread kind comments :thumb:
> 
> Since this detail from a few years back this veyron had a printed wrap applied to it to promote a supercar show.
> 
> Well the car has come back to KDS to remove the wrap, re-detail some more wrap enhancements in readiness for this years show season :thumb:
> 
> Here is some photos from the wrap removal and of course will start a new thread of the process and updates to the car soons
> 
> http://www.gtspirit.com/2014/01/23/iconic-wilton-house-bugarti-finally-gets-un-wrapped/
> 
> we also have a few other exciting things going on that will be published early spring 2014 watch this space.
> 
> Regards kelly


Saw the Veyron when I popped in to pay for the DA course. Looked nice a shiny :thumb:


----------



## siggi53

amazing work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Pymzola said:


> Saw the Veyron when I popped in to pay for the DA course. Looked nice a shiny :thumb:


I think you will be surprised how much more shinier it is now :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys here is the link to the album photos of the detail process after the wrap removal recently.

Also has a few new items that KDS detailing now offer in the link :thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426684230799185.1073741876.304159159718360&type=1







Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Forgot to say the recent visit / return of the veyron 3 years later than the beginning (first visit) has all been recorded in full HD.

It will be a while before it get published but try our (6 staff and still struggle with back log) very best to get it done asap also we have not forgot about the other chapters of the Ferrari enzo project.






The chapters are being editted at present (me being the back log to write correct script for each episode) once they are ready to be released i will post up asap.

also in case you missed the BMW M3 Limited edition Platinum wet sand detail we did recently






Regards kelly


----------



## Mad Ad

Very nice Kelly, Sun always seems to shine in your neck of the woods


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys

Here's a single "straight out of the camera" video of the Veyron wearing its very new and totally unbelievable supa dupa coating that we now offer.

later on we will have the entire process all rolled into a single long (but edited) video for you.

nothing like a little tease thou :thumb:






regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Mad Ad said:


> Very nice Kelly, Sun always seems to shine in your neck of the woods


Thanks 
Your not the first person to say that , it does seem we get the most sun thou.
That i am not going to complain about at all.

kelly


----------



## Greboth

This is exactly why if I had a car like that I would take it to no-one else. Stunning work, pictures at the top of the page the car looks perfect.


----------



## Tailored

Stunning.


----------



## Soapybubbles

What tyre dressing did you use?


----------



## ocdetailer

Awe inspiring work, very interesting write up especially the section on paint thickness.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys,

a full 18 minute video of the Veyron recent process in now on the KDS website front page.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

we have also chopped the processes into smaller chapters.

example being chapter 6 of 6 the finished results in the direct sun light






kelly


----------



## waxtrucker

Totally stunning


----------

